# New 622 Install... Guy does not know anything



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

All,

I was scheduled on Saturday to get E* (From D* and an HR20). Since there was snow on my roof he could not do it. However, I am re-scheduled for Tuesday.

I was impressed by the professionalism of E* compared to D* and expected an installer who knew what he was doing… This guy did not.

It started when he seemed confused when I showed him the HDTV and told him this is were I wanted the 622. He did not want to put it there since he did not know what the 622 was… He did not even know if it was High-def. I told him it was, and he did not believe me and had to call his supervisor. I asked him if he has ever installed a 622 and he had not (of course).

So, I am concerned about the quality of the dish install (since this guy did not even know what a 622 was). I called E* and told them the story and asked for a more experienced installer. They say they would “make a Note”.

So, sorry for the long winded explanation, but it sounds like I will have to hand-hold the guy. I need to know what to look for when he installs the dish mainly. (I’m not worried about the 622 I can do that). I have had D* and have never had anyone do the installs, I have always done the dish and equipment installs myself for years so I am familiar with the process.

When he is installing the dish, what do I need to make sure he does so that the install goes smoothly. This would include any simple things like: Installing the correct dish to go with the 622. I am not familiar with E* (as of yet). What dish should he be installing? (I’m afraid he will not even know that!) What should he be doing for calibration? What things do I need to look out for? I’m afraid he will not even know that!

Any advice would be helpful and I am looking forward to making the switch from d*! I am not afraid to read, so if you have any useful links, that would be great.

Thanks,
Apco25


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The installer at least seems honest. Sometimes they like to make a person think they know what they are talking about, when they do not. E* sub-contracts in my area. They use a regional company. The company isn't bad, but they use employees who have little knowledge about E* products but are pretty good on installing the dish and wiring, most of the time. Here it would be much better if E* used local retailers who sell/install E* products as they know about the product, most of the time.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

One more question: 

I was looking into my D* lease... I alread paid 300.00 for the HR20. I then read that if I break my lease that I can be "pro-rated" for another 300.00. For a total of 600.00!!

Does anyone know of anything I can do about this? Has anyone ran into the same issues from D* to E*?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I know I broke my lease with the crappy R15.
It's costing me $179 or something like that.
Luckily they were giving the R15 away, but I think the cancellation fee may be uo to $300. I know with the R15, they prorated by taking about $13/month off for every month used.
I hate them.
Good luck.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Be sure you you record the stuff you want to watch that is already recorded before you cancel service with D*.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Apco25,
Your installer should be installing the 622, a Dish 1000 antenna (3 LNB) and a DPP44 switch.
He will need to feed all 3 of the LNB's down to the DPP44 switch. The DPP44 switch requires a separate source of AC power, which can come from behind your TV where the 622 is located, and back-fed to the switch.
It is only necessary for him to run one coax cable from the DPP44 switch to your 622, and use the included separator to provide two SAT feeds.
Another thing to watch out for is, Dish includes a composite (RedWhiteYellow) set of cables for connecting the 622 to your TV. You must provide your own component (YPbPr) or HDMI cabling to view HD through the 622.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

apco25 said:


> One more question:
> 
> I was looking into my D* lease... I alread paid 300.00 for the HR20. I then read that if I break my lease that I can be "pro-rated" for another 300.00. For a total of 600.00!!
> 
> Does anyone know of anything I can do about this? Has anyone ran into the same issues from D* to E*?


I couldn't find this in writing. My leased E* receivers will cost me around $400 if I terminate the lease agreement plan early. I got my 622's on a promotional plan that with a 18 month commitment. I think that it is $400 per receiver.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

apco25 said:


> One more question:
> 
> I was looking into my D* lease... I alread paid 300.00 for the HR20. I then read that if I break my lease that I can be "pro-rated" for another 300.00. For a total of 600.00!!
> 
> Does anyone know of anything I can do about this? Has anyone ran into the same issues from D* to E*?


How long have you been w/ D*? Has it been more than 30 days?


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> How long have you been w/ D*? Has it been more than 30 days?


Yes, I have been with D* for about 5 years... However, I asked them and they said as soon as I activated the HR20, I renewed my commitment for another 2 years! 

I hope this is worth it for 600.00. For those who have had both... is it worth the money for the switch do you think?

THanks,
Apco25


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> Apco25,
> Your installer should be installing the 622, a Dish 1000 antenna (3 LNB) and a DPP44 switch.
> He will need to feed all 3 of the LNB's down to the DPP44 switch. The DPP44 switch requires a separate source of AC power, which can come from behind your TV where the 622 is located, and back-fed to the switch.
> It is only necessary for him to run one coax cable from the DPP44 switch to your 622, and use the included separator to provide two SAT feeds.
> Another thing to watch out for is, Dish includes a composite (RedWhiteYellow) set of cables for connecting the 622 to your TV. You must provide your own component (YPbPr) or HDMI cabling to view HD through the 622.


Thanks for this info! So, I only need a 3LNB? Even for HD Locals? With D* they need the new 5 LNB dish...

I have all the connections I need for the 622 to the TV.

Can I make a clarification So I get this right?:
3LNB dish (3 wires) -> DPP44 -> (one wire) -> splitter(two) -> 622 (Is this correct?)

Can the switch be outside since I need to have one additional wire to a separate HD reciever in another room?

Also, I really only need 3 wires anyway... 2 two the 622 and one to an additional room. Do I need the switch at all?

Thanks,
Apco25


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

The Denver HD Locals are on 129°, so yes, you only need 3 LNB's, 110º, 119° & 129°. Presuming your locals are coming from Denver. If not, they're probably not up yet.
I'm not certain if the Dish1000 will operate without the DPP44 switch, but it can be mounted outside, even right on the Dish mast.
KIM, the 622 is a dual TV receiver, so you can run a third TV (you said your 2nd TV will have its own HD receiver) off the 622 via a coax connection from the 622 to the TV. Though it can only be SD, it runs completely independent of your main TV, and has all access to the DVR.

Here is a link to the Dish 1000 installation instructions:
http://www.solidsignal.com/manuals/Dish1000.pdf

And the link to the 622 installation instructions:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/622.shtml


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> Apco25,
> Your installer should be installing the 622, a Dish 1000 antenna (3 LNB) and a DPP44 switch.
> He will need to feed all 3 of the LNB's down to the DPP44 switch. The DPP44 switch requires a separate source of AC power, which can come from behind your TV where the 622 is located, and back-fed to the switch.
> It is only necessary for him to run one coax cable from the DPP44 switch to your 622, and use the included separator to provide two SAT feeds.
> Another thing to watch out for is, Dish includes a composite (RedWhiteYellow) set of cables for connecting the 622 to your TV. You must provide your own component (YPbPr) or HDMI cabling to view HD through the 622.


Wrong,

If all he has is a 622, the DISH 1000 with a dish pro plus twin lnb and a dish pro dual will suffice. NO Switch is needed for this installation. The dish pro plus twin has an input for the dual lnb (which sees 129). One line out of the dish pro plus twin to the 622. Use a separator before going into the 622. If he wants to send TV2 to another room using the same wire, just get a pair of diplexors to do the job. This is an easy install, and the last thing he would need is a switch of any kind. (Besides they wouldn't install a switch as it's not needed).

Rick
Freedom Satellite Systems - Cleveland, OH


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> I'm not certain if the Dish1000 will operate without the DPP44 switch, but it can be mounted outside, even right on the Dish mast.





Mr-Rick said:


> Wrong,
> If all he has is a 622, the DISH 1000 with a dish pro plus twin lnb and a dish pro dual will suffice. NO Switch is needed for this installation.
> Rick
> Freedom Satellite Systems - Cleveland, OH


Hope you install better than you read :lol: :lol:


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> Hope you install better than you read :lol: :lol:


Well,

I appreciate all the comments and I will let you all know how it goes (on Tuesday). I am certainly looking forward to the fun!:lol:


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

CABill said:


> Be sure you you record the stuff you want to watch that is already recorded before you cancel service with D*.


Yes. I learned that the hard way yesterday, since the R15 will not allow you to watch anything that was recorded once they disconnect you.
Strange...since I PAID for the right to watch it.
I still have a 501DVR that allows me to watch everything I recorded, and it hasn't been activated 'in many a moon'.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

apco25 said:


> Yes, I have been with D* for about 5 years... However, I asked them and they said as soon as I activated the HR20, I renewed my commitment for another 2 years!
> 
> I hope this is worth it for 600.00. For those who have had both... is it worth the money for the switch do you think?
> 
> ...


Personally, I think it is.
$600 is a lot, but the 622 is far more stable, and the offerings are better (in my opinion).


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

All,

OK I make the switch. The 622 LOOKs a lot better than the HR20. The HD is way better, but the SD if about the same (maybe a little better even). 

DVR operation is better considering the other options... like TV2 and OTA. In other ways it's worse (no ability to upgrade the hard drive). There are other quirky things that are minor. Overall, it's a superior setup! It work with a sling box! It also works with my harmony remote!

One thing that happened during the install was that the new guy who came out was MUCH better than the first guy (yea!). However, he would not put up the proper switch (DPP44) -> He put in a DP43. He says he did not have one (DPP44) and that was not the proper thing to put up... I just wanted the Dang thing up, so I did not argue. 

I would like to do that, so my question it, can I just bypass the DP43, run the line to the splitter at the end, and connect the two inputs into the 622? (I think I can from what I read above) I want to use the second line for another TV2... 

Thanks again for all the comments and help!
Apco25

(editied): sorry before my coffee this morning... The switch he put in was a DP34 not a DP43!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If by 'splitter' you are referring to the DishProPlus Seperator that came with the 622, you can only use that on a line coming from a DishProPlus Switch (i.e. a DPP44) or a DishProPlus LNBF (i.e. a DPP Twin that comes with the Dish1000). If you are coming from any DishPro (DP) equipment you need to have 2 cables all the way into the 622.

If you want to use one of those lines for distributing TV2 back out you can, by installing diplexers. I do this at home. I have my line going like this:

Dish -> Dish Switch -> Distribution panel -> Dixplexer -> Living Room -> Dixplexer -> then one connection to the receiver sat input and the other to the TV2 Out. Then back at the distribution panel where I have the other diplexer I take the TV2 Out signal and split it to the rest of the house. 

One of these days I'm going to put a Visio together on this since it seems to be a reoccuring question among members. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> If by 'splitter' you are referring to the DishProPlus Seperator that came with the 622, you can only use that on a line coming from a DishProPlus Switch (i.e. a DPP44) or a DishProPlus LNBF (i.e. a DPP Twin that comes with the Dish1000). If you are coming from any DishPro (DP) equipment you need to have 2 cables all the way into the 622.
> 
> If you want to use one of those lines for distributing TV2 back out you can, by installing diplexers. I do this at home. I have my line going like this:
> 
> ...


(I edited this after more careful study of your comments):

OK, after reading I see what you mean... I will try that. However, I did ask the guy about the DPP44 and he said he did not have one. I guess I don't need one, but should it have came with the install? Since it is a new install can I call Dish and tell them to install one or will they just say I don't need one since I only have three lines (sats) for now).

One more thing: what do you mean by distribution Panel?


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> If by 'splitter' you are referring to the DishProPlus Seperator that came with the 622, you can only use that on a line coming from a DishProPlus Switch (i.e. a DPP44) or a DishProPlus LNBF (i.e. a DPP Twin that comes with the Dish1000). If you are coming from any DishPro (DP) equipment you need to have 2 cables all the way into the 622.
> 
> If you want to use one of those lines for distributing TV2 back out you can, by installing diplexers. I do this at home. I have my line going like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea Rob! I used the Diplexer idea and was able to hook up two TV2s with one of them sharing the TV2 output with the Sat signal. Works like a charm!

Now the question is, can I order another RF remote from Dish?

Apco25


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> Hope you install better than you read :lol: :lol:


Where am I wrong?


----------

